# Question on Leica



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a general one: Just bought a Digilux 2 off the evilbay, seems all good but the lens sort of rocks slightly - doesn't seem to affect anything but wondered whether this is okay, or a developing fault?

Any opinions before I commit to keeping it?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

A quick google of "Leica digilux 2 faults" only brings up a issue with sensor failure, nothing that I could see about "lens wobble".


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd hazard a guess that a wobbly lens isn't a design feature...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

does that model have interchangable lens? if you are lucky, it would accept older leica lenses. vinn


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> I'd hazard a guess that a wobbly lens isn't a design feature...


 To be fair "wobbly" was the term I used. I suspect it's a fixed lens with a zoom function and there is possibly a little lateral play between the barrels. It's kind of hard to say wether it's right or wrong unless you are holding it and can see how much "play" is involved.

Marm, is there a camera shop near you where you could check a used one to see if it has the same thing. When I worked at Jessops we could get used equipment transferred between branches so might be a option to try.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

let us know the answer to your lense problem


----------

